# Jaundice In Cats



## Tskales (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello,

My cat was diagnosed with a liver infection 4 days ago after he had been gradually losing weight for about a month. I figured it was worms at first, but in the last week his condition deteriorated quite quickly until he was having trouble staying standing.

He's been given antibiotics and steroids, and is being given nutrients through an IV. Blood tests show abnormalities with his liver enzymes and white cell count, although we'll find out tomorrow if there's been any change after another blood test. He's only eaten on his own twice as far as we know, and is otherwise being fed with a syringe. 

I was hoping i could here about other people's experiences, and hear any advice people may have to offer. 

I'm just hoping we didn't leave it too late.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

I've had two cats get jaundice. The first was way back in about 1980. The treatment at the time involved fluids with something else in, can't remember what and he recovered.

The second was about two years ago. Unfortunately she was a cat that hated being handled at all and could get stressed out just seeing the carrier to take her to the vets. She stopped eating on a Wednesday and never moved that day so the next day we got her to the vets who advised that she had to stay in overnight to get her fluids replaced. The same treatment was given as your pet and although we would have like to have had more investigations it would have meant sending her away to another veterinary practice. Despite being seriously ill she was freaked out enough without more treatment.

Everything had to be given by injection as she wouldn't take tablets and it was less invasive for her.

Getting her back eating was a major tussle, and for about a week after she wouldn't eat anything at all. In the end we got some A/D food, mixing it with warm water so she licked it up, until she was eating normally again.

Funnily enough after that it seemed to make her much harder for being outside when it was cold. Prior to that the slightest bit of cold, wind or rain and she was inside cabined up.

She was her old self until March this year when she started being sick. Back on steroids again on a monthly basis she was good until August when she just stopped eating one day and the next day she died at 14. We had known since the March that she was on borrowed time but it is still a shock.

I am sure with the treatment your vet is giving your pet he does stand a very good chance of recovery. It is amazing how long a cat can go without food but with fluids. If they don't want food, nothing will make them eat. As soon as he starts feeling a bit better start tempting him with specialty food and everything you know he really likes.


----------



## Tskales (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for the response.

I'm sorry to hear that your cat passed away, but it was uplifting to hear that the treatment worked and your cat got a good extension on her life.

My cat has only eaten some liquidy food and tuna whilst he has been staying at the vets, and even then it wasn't much. Everything else has been through a syringe. Obviously we can begin to relax a bit when he starts to eat again, but that will only happen when the antibiotics take effect and the jaundice clears up.

The call from the vet today was just to check our financial constraints, but we have enough people willing to help us out there. It looks like that if he does start to recover, it's just going to take a while.


----------



## SueJE (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site. My cat is on a drip at the moment for jaundice/liver problems and the vets are going to do a liver biopsy next week. They have done a blood test and scan and say that the liver is irregular and could be a number of things. It is a very worrying time at the moment. 

I am not sure if she will recover, has anyone else had the same diagnosis for their cat?


----------



## Tskales (Nov 14, 2010)

SueJE said:


> Hi, I am new to this site. My cat is on a drip at the moment for jaundice/liver problems and the vets are going to do a liver biopsy next week. They have done a blood test and scan and say that the liver is irregular and could be a number of things. It is a very worrying time at the moment.
> 
> I am not sure if she will recover, has anyone else had the same diagnosis for their cat?


Hello,

Jaundice is a pretty vague term that's used to describe liver problems, and only further tests will reveal the actual cause of the jaundice. In my cat's case it was caused by hepatic lipidosis(fatty liver disease).

I think the factors that will effect the outcome the most would be your cat's age, and how quickly medical treatment was sought after.

Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry no advice about your cat, but just to send positive thoughts for a full recovery. Love to you both x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

My dog became very jandice early this year she at the time was very Ill and it took weeks for her to show any improvement.. She slept all the time and her appetite was zero.. I remember sitting on the floor with her for weeks trying to get her to eat something.. She was on antibiotics /steroids I think for a couple of month she was also on a liver supplement prescribed by the vet which you can also get for cats which was called zentonil plus please mention these to your vets as they helped her brilliantly to the point now her liver enzymes are near on normal at last check

hope she feels better soon



juliex


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Tskales said:


> Hello,
> 
> Jaundice is a pretty vague term that's used to describe liver problems, and only further tests will reveal the actual cause of the jaundice. In my cat's case it was caused by hepatic lipidosis(fatty liver disease).
> 
> ...


SueJE, I agree with the above, jaundice is just like a by-product of another underlying condition.

Tskales, how is your cat now? FHL is such a horrid horrid disease. I do hope your cat is through the other side of it and on the road to recovery. I also agree that the speed with which medical help was sought is very much one of the deciding factors with this disease. I am not so sure about age as I lost a 6 month old cat (kitten) to FHL. Sorry I never noticed your post earlier.... not that I can offer anything in the way of practical help.... but you do have my sympathies. I hope your cat is okay.

SueJe, all the best too.


----------



## Tskales (Nov 14, 2010)

We were told that our cat was in liver failure on 18th November, and he died on the 21st November at around 8:15am.

We brought him home on the 19th as we were told that he wasn't suffering, and he spent his last days as the centre of attention in a warm loving familiar place. He was eating and drinking, and relaxing by the fire as he would normally do, although a little more lethargic than he normally would be.

We buried him the day he died around 12:00pm next to one of our other cats.

He had been showing signs of jaundice for about a month, but sadly it didn't click in my mind. I assumed his unusually small size compared to our other cat was just a delay in him growing his winter fur, and i overlooked the odd colouring in his eyes. 

We thought that worms may be the cause of his lack of size, but then it became apparent that it was more serious when he was struggling to stay standing. Up until then, his being slightly off balance was thought to be his previously broken back leg playing up. He had been left with a slight limp since he was kitten, and had jumped from too great a height.

There's no doubt in my mind that he would still be alive if we had acted sooner, but at least we won't make these mistakes again with our only remaining cat.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Aww geez, I am so sorry tskales. 

While I am definitely a massive advocate of getting cats with low or no appetite to a vet veryyyy quickly, please dont knock yourself over the head too much. 

The statistics for FHL go (something roughly) like 80% of cats who receive timey treatment survive 90% of cats who dont receive timely treatment die however.

The cat I mentioned above she developed FHL after she was neutered (stress is often the trigger in idiopathic FHL) but she still died. Despite the fact I was at the vet within 2 days of her stopping eating. 

I am a foster mum for shelter cats another foster mum called me on Monday evening her foster cat wasnt eating, and this had only really started on Christmas Eve or Christmas day (Friday or Saturday) to cut a long story short, she went to the out of hours vet very late on Monday night, the cat was kept in and the biopsy (liver puncture thing??? I am so hopeless with medical terminology) was carried out on Wednesday, and this cat too has FHL. Right now the vet has put his chances at 50-50. 

So yes speed is absolutely of the essence, but even with timely intervention, FHL is still (sometimes) a killer. 

I am very sorry you lost your cat to this very hideous disease. 

My rule of thumb with cats not eating is any cat who eats zero for 24 hours = vet now.
A cat eating around 50-60% of its usual daily portions wait no more than 48 hours before seeing a vet. 

Yes this is pretty strict (and if a certain breeder on this forum reads what I have just written she will be here like a shot, accusing me, as she always does, of scaremongering and being a panic merchant whose sole aim is to line vets pockets) but weight loss in cats, or lack of appetite should NEVER be taken too lightly. 

All the very best to you, and again, my sympathies you lost your cat to this hideous disease.


----------



## Tskales (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you.

You're exactly right about a cat's eating. My cats have all been like hoovers when it comes to food, so any drastic changes in their appetite should be a cause for concern.

When we took my cat to the vets they noticed not just his yellowing eyes, but also his gums and the inside of his ears were yellow. This colouring should also be a great cause for concern.

When i began to google this subject i was suprised i had such difficulty finding forum topics on this subject. Hopefully this thread will provide lifesaving advice for people in a similar position.

(having just googled 'jaundice in cats' i noticed this thread was on the first page of results)


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I so agree with you. I kinda lost it in here last week when people were discussing fussy eating cats (normal cats with normal appetites, who just have preferences for Whiskas instead of Felix), someone popped in and said in such a matter of fact way (like everyone else was moronic), treat fussy cats like you would treat fussy dogs or fussy children, just let them starve for three days and they will eat whatever you put in front of them. I got SO annoyed by that statement as cats bodies dont work like those of dogs or humans, they cannot fast. Fasting kills cats, even short periods of fasting. 

I wouldnt even rule out FHL based on the absence of yellowing gums or eyes . as I am quite sure both of these symptoms only appear when the FHL is already well underway. The cat I saw Monday night, his eyes were certainly clear, and his gums  well to be honest I couldnt get a good enough look to see for sure they were normal coloured, but nothing suggested to me that this cat was jaundiced. 36 hours later though he did have a FHL diagnosis. 

I have some links I could post on here about FHL but they are so longwinded and complicated, that I fear people would just be put off by them. If I come across any easy to read FHL links, I will add them to this thread. 

If your cats death could just bring about a tiny bit of awareness for this hideous disease, then well, it wouldnt have been completely in vein. 

All the best to you !!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Feline Hepatic Lipidosis

tskales, I don't want to "take over" your thread. But this is a disease I feel very passionate about, as you obviously do too. Would you mind reading that link above... it's a short, sweet and easy to digest summation of what FHL is what signs we cat owners have to look out for, and as far as I know accurate in its content. If you approve... would you mind if I actually copied the actual text of that link to this thread? (people tend not to click on links but may often read something that is pasted into a thread). Or... if you have any other FHL websites in similar easy to read terms, please post them too.

Thank you !!


----------



## Tskales (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a pretty good read, so yes, please do post it.

I don't mind if people want to use this thread for general discussion on the subject. It's such a common problem with cats that i'm suprised there isn't a stickied thread dedicated to it already.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Tskales said:


> That's a pretty good read, so yes, please do post it.
> 
> I don't mind if people want to use this thread for general discussion on the subject. It's such a common problem with cats that i'm suprised there isn't a stickied thread dedicated to it already.


thank you, and I agree... this condition needs all the publicity it can get.

*Feline Hepatic Lipidosis*_

Feline hepatic lipidosis (FHL), also known as "feline fatty liver syndrome," is the most common form of liver disease in cats in North America. The disease is unique to cats; it is not found in other companion animals.

The condition is triggered when a cat stops eating due to stress, another disease or for any other reason. After a few days without food, the cats body will begin to use fat for energy. Cats do not metabolize fat well; therefore the fat cells build up in the liver and eventually prevent it from functioning normally. FHL is very dangerous for cats and can be life threatening if left untreated.

*"I strongly urge pet owners to contact their veterinarian if their cat has not eaten in one or two days," *says AAHA member Dr. Ted Cohn of the University Hills Animal Hospital in Denver, Colo. *"Feline hepatic lipidosis can progress rapidly and become life-threatening in a few days to a week after onset."*

While cats of all breeds and any age are at risk, middle-aged, obese cats are most susceptible to the disease. The most common form of the disease is idiopathic (of unknown origin), however the disease can also occur in conjunction with other diseases of the liver.

*Symptoms*
Lack of appetite causes the disease and is also the most obvious symptom. A cat in the early stages of FHL will show some weight loss and may experience dehydration, excessive salivation and vomiting. In later stages of the disease, the cat will have lost a severe amount of weight, have a yellow tint in his gums and eyes, and may experience seizures. If you notice any of these symptoms in your cat, take him to your veterinarian immediately.

*Diagnosis*
The history of an overweight cat losing his appetite will cause a veterinarian to suspect that the symptoms may be indicative of hepatic lipidosis. A physical exam of the cat will reveal a loss of muscle mass and possibly jaundice, which is highly suggestive of liver disease.

Your veterinarian will draw blood to test for decreased liver function. Elevated levels of several liver enzymes as well as high cholesterol and ammonia levels may appear in laboratory findings. A liver biopsy revealing a large amount of fat in and among the liver cells would indicate FHL.

*Treatment*
Hepatic lipidosis is very treatable, especially if caught in the early stages of the disease. If aggressively treated, 70 to 80 percent of cats will recover from the disease. When left untreated, FHL advances rapidly and is always fatal. Successful treatment requires intensive nutritional support until the cats appetite returns. An ideal diet for a cat with FHL fulfills her basic nutrition requirements, promotes liver regeneration, and facilitates recovery from metabolic imbalances associated with the syndrome.

In almost all cases, a feeding tube needs to be placed into the cats stomach, either directly through the side of his body or through his nose or esophagus down into the stomach. Your veterinarian will prescribe a special food mixture to be syringed through the feeding tube three to five times per day. "The average time from diagnosis to recovery with intense treatment is four to six weeks, and some cases may require up to 18 weeks of nutritional support," explains Dr. Cohn.

During treatment, try offering your cat a small amount of his favorite food about once a week so that you will know when his appetite returns. After the cat has been eating on his own for three to four days, take him to the veterinarian for removal of the feeding tube. Do not attempt to remove the tube yourself.

Cats with advanced symptoms such as jaundice or seizures require hospitalization. They need intravenous fluids to reverse dehydration and liver failure.

*Prevention*
The disease is more common in obese cats because they tend to metabolize fat more readily than thinner cats. The best way to prevent your cat from developing FHL is to keep him in a healthy body condition. Your veterinarian can recommend an effective weight control plan for your cat.

You can ensure that your cat enjoys a long, healthy life and is at a reduced risk for health problems such as hepatic lipidosis by providing him with an active lifestyle that includes the appropriate diet and plenty of exercise and water. _


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

I also have a 15 year old cat that has been diagnosed with liver issues...almost 2 weeks ago we noticed he had not eaten anything for a few days and had lost a great deal of weight. He had been a little overweight and we thought since he was getting older that was the reason...we took him to the vet who said he had jaundice. He prescribed antibiotics and denosyl and I have had to force feed him. I have taken him back for blood work 3 times since then and his bilirubin is the same...it does not appear to be worse, but is not better. He gave him a shot of prednisone and B12 and I have to take him back again Tuesday. The vet said if he shows no signs of improvement by then we are probably looking at something more severe like possibly cancer and might want to consider putting him down. We of course are very upset and are concerned that we would be giving up too soon. Does anyone know how long it should take for the bilirubin to clear up once treatment begins? I've read articles where people talk about caring for their cats and force feeding them for weeks and weeks before they have gotten better....I just don't want to make this decision if there is possibly hope Dave might get better. Thanks.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

tiggervd said:


> I also have a 15 year old cat that has been diagnosed with liver issues...almost 2 weeks ago we noticed he had not eaten anything for a few days and had lost a great deal of weight. He had been a little overweight and we thought since he was getting older that was the reason...we took him to the vet who said he had jaundice. He prescribed antibiotics and denosyl and I have had to force feed him. I have taken him back for blood work 3 times since then and his bilirubin is the same...it does not appear to be worse, but is not better. He gave him a shot of prednisone and B12 and I have to take him back again Tuesday. The vet said if he shows no signs of improvement by then we are probably looking at something more severe like possibly cancer and might want to consider putting him down. We of course are very upset and are concerned that we would be giving up too soon. Does anyone know how long it should take for the bilirubin to clear up once treatment begins? I've read articles where people talk about caring for their cats and force feeding them for weeks and weeks before they have gotten better....I just don't want to make this decision if there is possibly hope Dave might get better. Thanks.


oh dear me.... I wish I could give you a concrete answer one way or the other, but I really can't. I do think your vet is really the best person to advise on this. But by all means, see a 2nd vet to get a 2nd opinion.

Yes I have force fed cats weeks on end (even months) and they have went on to (finally) become healthy again, BUT, each case is so individual. I have also lost force-fed cats in a week or less, or had them put to sleep. And I don't mean to sound like I am blowing my own trumpet, by force feeding is something I am good at. 90% + of the time I can manage to do it in a volunary manner (which sounds contradictory I know... ) but force feeding can and does increase stress, and that can make matters worse.

Maybe a 2nd vet (second opinion) would give you the peace of mind that you need to make the horrid decision to let the cat go... on the flip side, maybe a 2nd vet would try a whole new approach.

All I can advise is .... don't let yourself be pushed into anything.

Come back in on Tuesday and tell us how you get on... sometimes just talking things through with others who are in (or have been in) similar situations can be a great help. Also, you might know more come Tuesday.

All the very best wishes for you and Dave xxxx


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you so much for the kind words...Dave has been the best cat. He actually survived getting hit by a truck when he was young..(he became an indoor cat after that!!)..about 3 or 4 years ago nearly died from a urinary tract blockage, but survived, so it's difficult to think he might not bounce back from this. Of course you always beat yourself up thinking maybe if I had done something sooner or noticed sooner. I never realized until this happened and researching how dangerous it is if a cat stops eating even if only for a few days!! We also have 3 other cats and 3 dogs in the house, so I guess it's not as noticeable at first if one stops eating because you are constantly filling the food bowl and assume they are all eating as they are suppose to. One of the other cats is Dave's grandmother!! I am certainly thinking of getting a second opinion. I will let you know how it turns out. I know if I go in Tuesday and the prognosis is not good, I will not make an immediate decision. I would prefer to bring Dave home and make him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

tiggervd....I am sorry to hear that your Dave has not been well, obviously none of us here on an internet forum can try to diagnose what is going on...but hang on in there!
My _limited_ understanding of HL is that it can often develop as a secondary issue. My cat Paddy has been unwell and anorexic for around a month now ( suspected pancreatitis, raised kidney values ) and as he is quite a well built boy  I was concerned about liver issues. I have been syringe feeding him daily, and adding supplements of Milk Thistle, Taurine and specifically L-carnitine which can help protect against HL.
Vets can use a product called Conval-S made by Genitrix which is a palatible syrup specifically manufactured for this purpose.


----------



## SueJE (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who responded to my message. My cat, otherwise known as Little 'un came home from the vets yesterday after being on a drip for 36 hours and being pumped with antibiotics and vitamin b. She seems a lot more her old self, but has lost some weight but she has been eating and drinking water today which she wasn't before. She uses a litter tray indoors (that is how I noticed her urine was bright yellow) and she has used it twice today and it seems normal now. However, she has to go back to the vets for a liver biopsy on Thursday next week. The vet did say it could be just a really bad infection, cysts or a tumour which could be either benign or malignant. I will await the results from the biopsy but if it is a cancerous tumour, I want her to come home and spend the rest of the time she has, as long as she is not suffering, with us.

Thanks again for everyone's support it really is appreciated.

Sue


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Well took Dave back to the vet today..a day early..not better..not worse...he said under the circumstances he was somewhat surprised he was still with us...whatever I'm doing is keeping him with us..I asked him if he ever saw miracles..he said all the time...so I'm hoping for a miracle. He did say he seemed a little dehydrated and I could give him Pedialyte, drops at a time..not to use the syringe since there would be a chance of aspiration....so we will keep doing what we're doing and go back Friday.


----------



## SueJE (Dec 30, 2010)

Wishing you lots of luck when you take Dave back to the vets, I do understand what it is like when you are just waiting to see, hoping that all will be well. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and especially Dave.

Our Little 'Un is much better and seems to be recovering from a rather nasty liver infection. I have to speak to the vet on Thursday and all being well (everything crossed) she may not have to go through the liver biopsy.

Let me know how Dave gets on, I will be thinking of you.

Sue


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Tigger & Sue... thinking of you both (and Little 'Un and Dave). Please keep us updated. All the bext xxxx


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you so much...Sue I hope all goes well ...I'm afraid Dave seems to be taking a turn for the worse...he has become combative when trying to feed him...I'm not seeing him drink very much. if anything at all...he just wants to be left alone. Rather than getting stronger he appears to be getting weaker. I may be faced with a very difficult decision when I take him to the vet on Friday. Rather than think about how much I will miss him, I will have to decide what's best for him. Thank you for all the support. I will let you know what happens....Vickie


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

If this is the case I would take him back NOW to the vets before he deteriorates any further!

Please don't wait until Friday.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

My thoughts are with you  Lol and hugs x


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Well my poor Dave passed away suddenly this afternoon. I had fed him this morning and my daughter fed him this afternoon. I had called the vet to ask about bringing him in after I got off work because he seemed to be getting worse. My daughter said he seemed about the same when she had fed him. She fed him and he went downstairs to sleep under my husband's desk..she had just checked on him about an hour before I got home. He appeared to be sleeping comfortably under my husband's desk. When I arrived home I looked under the desk and he appeared to be having a seizure. We rushed him to the vet but he was gone before we got there. We loved him so much and will miss him terribly. I would like to think Dave loved me so much he decided it was time to go now so that I did not have to make that agonizing decision. We've decided to have him cremated. I will be able to keep his ashes along side the ashes of my beloved lab Molasses and beloved cat Oreo. Thank you for all your kind words...Vickie


----------



## SueJE (Dec 30, 2010)

Vickie

Sorry to hear about Dave. I agree with you that he did not want you to have to make the decision to put him to sleep. Our little 'un always knows when we are unwell and stays by our side until we feel better.

My condolences, as the loss of my cat would be very great indeed.

Lots of hugs

Sue


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Vickie... Dave made the decision for you. Hugs to your and your family. 

Sue, all the best for Little 'Un.


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you so much Sue. It is certainly not going to be the same around here without Dave, he will be missed everyday. It's going to be so hard not seeing him everyday. The grieving process is so difficult also...all the emotions that come at you at once...the guilt I feel for not noticing sooner, or taking him to the vet sooner....maybe if I'd been able to get a little more food into him...of course the vet tried to comfort me by saying he had never seen anyone try as hard to keep their pet alive...right now that doesn't make me feel any better, but maybe some day it might. I know this overwhelming feeling of sadness will get a little better as time goes by...it's just so hard to lose a pet that you love so much.


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you Tje for the words of kindness...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh! I'm soo sorry to hear this but at least you were spared having to make that awful decision. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

It's been a few days and we still can't believe Dave is gone....I find myself constantly looking for him.....still riddled with feelings of guilt....I received an email from someone on the forum that apparently had not read Dave had passed away telling me I needed to get Dave to a second vet who could insert a feeding tube and he could be saved..that of course made me feel awful. That option was not even suggested by the vet..could that have saved him? I don't know...I was doing pretty good with the syringes....what made him get sick in the first place? So many questions I will never know the answers to....the vet speculated cancer, but never really did any kind of extensive testing because we needed to try to reverse the jaundice first...hopefully I will eventually stop beating myself up over this....I've lost other pets that I loved dearly...it doesn't get any easier after each one does it?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

tiggervd said:


> It's been a few days and we still can't believe Dave is gone....I find myself constantly looking for him.....still riddled with feelings of guilt....I* received an email from someone on the forum that apparently had not read Dave had passed away telling me I needed to get Dave to a second vet who could insert a feeding tube and he could be saved..that of course made me feel awful*. That option was not even suggested by the vet..could that have saved him? I don't know...I was doing pretty good with the syringes....what made him get sick in the first place? So many questions I will never know the answers to....the vet speculated cancer, but never really did any kind of extensive testing because we needed to try to reverse the jaundice first...hopefully I will eventually stop beating myself up over this....I've lost other pets that I loved dearly...it doesn't get any easier after each one does it?


Tiggervd,

You can trust a vet on this, or you can trust a poster on an internet forum. I know who *I* would trust. IF you doubt your vet, then by all means call him up and ask him why tube feeding wasn't suggested. Personally, I can't see hwo this would have made ANY difference as Dave was being syringe fed. Dave didn't die of hunger, I think that's a safe assumption to make. There is nothing you have written on this thread so far that makes me doubt your vet.

Really, please don't beat yourself up over this.... you got your cat to a vet a quickly, that is THE only thing we can do, some make it - some don't. Way back in the beginning of this thread I mentioned a cat I had lost to FHL. She was young and fit as a fiddle with zero stress or illness. Her neuter (spay) was the trigger for the FHL. I noticed her lack of eating immediately and she was back at the vets pronto. She was syringe fed initially then feeding tubes were inserted. She still died.

People in here mean well, but they often/always/mostly never have the medical training necessary to back uo what they say.

I honestly don't think ANYONE apart from a vet can tell you that Dave could/would have been saved had feeding tubes been insterted.... my own opinion is, it wouldn't have made any difference (considering you were sucessfully force/syringe feeding him).

Please don't be harsh on yourself. You did everything you could... and when it got too much for Dave he checked out on his own terms.

All the very best !!


----------



## SueJE (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi

I agree totally that you trusted your vet first. As you say Dave checked out on his own erms and not full of tubes. I would have done exactly what you did and as I say with Little 'un I will not let her suffer just because I don't want her to die so do not beat yourself up over it.

Hugs

SueE


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you so much..you've made me feel much better....I had a similar conversation with my sister who is a nurse and a huge animal lover as I am, she said I did everything I could and just like you said I should not listen to someone on the internet since they did not know the whole situation...she also said as you did if Dave was eating from the syringes, not throwing up his feedings (he kept everything I gave him down) there would have been no need to put him through unneeded surgery to insert a feeding tube that he might not have even made it through. She said she agreed with the vet, Dave had all the symptoms of cancer, he was sick and he decided it was his time to go. He had a long life with a family that loved him tremendously and took good care of him and to think of all the poor animals that never get to experience that at all. I know I will eventually stop beating myself up and accept the fact I did all I could, but it's hard. Thank you again, you are all so kind.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Tiggervd, if Dave could talk he would have said the same.

Sue, any news on Little Un?? Has she managed to advoid the liver biopsy? Stll recovering??


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Sue, I'm so sorry I have been so upset about Dave I had not even asked how Little Un was doing and you've been so kind...I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## SueJE (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi

Little 'un has been doing well at home this past week. She has to go back to the vet tomorrow for a blood test which will then determine whether she still needs a liver biopsy. Obviously I am hoping that she doesn't as she has been drinking water, feeding and passing clear urine, so fingers crossed. I will let you know how she gets on.

Thank you for your kind words.

Hugs

Sue E


----------



## jimywaugh (Jan 10, 2011)

My cat has just eaten food liquidy and tuna, while living at the vet, and even then it was not much. Everything else has been through a syringe. Naturally, we can begin to relax a little when he starts eating again, but this will only happen when the effect of antibiotics and the jaundice cleared.


----------



## SueJE (Dec 30, 2010)

Hope your cat soon feels much better. The jaundice certainly hits them hard. Luckily I took Little 'un to the vets yesterday and she was given another blood test. I received a call in the afternoon to say her blood results were now back to normal, thank goodness. She has apparently had a rather nasty infection so will need to keep a close eye on her.

We have another cat, Mischief, who goes outside for the best part of the day and only comes in if it gets really cold or she wants feeding. She is fit and well whereas Little 'un is very much a home bird and doesn't go out much but she is the one with the problems!!

Hugs to anyone who has a poorly cat at the moment.

Sue


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

SueJE said:


> Hugs to anyone who has a poorly cat at the moment.


Indeed xx So sorry about Dave, Tiggervd  RIP


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

SueJE said:


> Luckily I took Little 'un to the vets yesterday and she was given another blood test. I received a call in the afternoon to say her blood results were now back to normal, thank goodness. She has apparently had a rather nasty infection so will need to keep a close eye on her.


Great news Sue (well... not that she had an infection, obviously, but that she lived to tell the tale.) Big hugs to Little 'un. xxxx


----------



## tiggervd (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you Kiwi..it's been a rather tough week....I was able to find a website that deals with pet loss..they have a nightly chat with pet grief counselors..that has been very comforting to talk to others that have lost a beloved pet...I have reached a point that I literally have to tell myself to stop...I found myself even after Dave passed away going to all these websites researching different treatment options...wondering why we weren't offered any of those options..but bottom line I think we did all we could for Dave once we found out he was sick...if he did have cancer like the vet thinks he did..which I guess would explain the rapid weight loss over the last month...the outcome would probably have been the same....I just have to take it a day at a time!


----------

